# How can we completely concentrate while studying?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

A good study environment allows you to maintain your concentration and maximize your learning efficiency. The most important thing avoid Texting, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp, Instagram, Snapchat, and other distractions that come from our phones. Regular breaks are very essential to enhance your learning capacity because the human brain can not concentrate. I used to follow these things when I was doing my MD degree at all saints university college of medicine.


----------

